# Webserver unter Win32?



## trZeRo (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo! 

Und zwar möchte ich mir zu Testzwecken auf meinem 2t Rechner einen Webserver aufsetzen der PHP und My-SQL kann! Und wie der Topic schon sagt das ganze unter Win32! Das ganze möchte ich aus Testzwecken und zum Lernen
von PHP und My-SQL machen also kommt es auf den Traffic und so nicht an!

Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

http://www.apachefriends.org/xampp.html


----------



## Backdraft (25. Februar 2004)

Gehst Du auf http://www.apachfriends.org und lädst Dir das XAMPP Paket runter. Installation ausführen und schon läuft das teil. Der Apache und mySQL können auch als Dienst eingetragen werden. Mehr aber direkt auf der Seite.


----------



## trZeRo (25. Februar 2004)

Uh das ging aber schnell Danke schön


----------

